# Formular auf HTML-Document ausgeben



## Budda (8. Juni 2003)

Guten Morgen!

Also ich bin auf der Suche, wie ich den Inhalt aus einem HTML-Formular per Submit-Button (oder auch normalem Button) auf dem aktuellen Document ausgeben kann. Bisher habe ich's mit einer JavaScript-Function versucht, nur weiß ich auch nicht was bei <form action="..."> eintragen soll. Ich finde nur die Lösung es per Mail zu verschicken. 
Links mit erklärung würden denkich mal auch schon ausreichen.

besten Dank ... cu`


----------



## Gumbo (8. Juni 2003)

Ich schätze, da wirst du auf ein CGI-Script zurück greifen müssen. Such mal im Internet nach sog. »Formmailern«.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (8. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

den Inhalt ausgeben ist kein Problem... Das kann man u.a. so machen...

```
<html>
<head>
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
<!--
function CreateContent(){
    var nme = document.testform.name.value;
    var email = document.testform.email.value;
		
    with(document) {
        open();
        write("Hallo,"+ nme +". Ihre Emailadresse ist "+ email);
        close();
		}
}			
//-->
</script>
</head>
<body>

<form name="testform">
Name: <input name="name" type="text" /><br />
Email: <input name="email" type="text" /><br />
<input type="Button" onClick="CreateContent()" value="Abschicken" />
</form>

</body>
</html>
```
Du kannst die Ausgabe halt nicht ohne weiteres Speichern... Wenn du die Infos also weiterverarbeiten willst/musst, kommst du nicht um eine Serverseitige Scriptsprache rum...

ciao


----------



## Budda (8. Juni 2003)

Hey, super! Danke Crono, endlich das was ich suche ...  

besten Dank


ps: ... ach und unter Formmailern finde ich im iNet auch nur Scripte zum per-Mail-verschicken !


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Budda _
> *ps: ... ach und unter Formmailern finde ich im iNet auch nur Scripte zum per-Mail-verschicken ! *



Unter Formmailern wirst du nix anderes finden - das ist ja sozusagen ihre Aufgabe... Ich glaub Gumbo hatte dich blos falsch verstanden.


----------



## Budda (9. Juni 2003)

Morgen ...

ahso, na denn is ja alles in Butter! Nun habe ich ja was ich wollte  Nochmal "Danke" Crono!!!

ciao


----------



## Gumbo (9. Juni 2003)

Hab ich wohl. Bei deinem Satz »_Ich finde nur die Lösung es per Mail zu verschicken._« dachte ich, dass du das Verschicken einer email als beste Lösung findest.


----------



## Budda (10. Juni 2003)

naja, ist ja nicht weiter wild!


----------

